# ganz neue Art der Abzocke??? fingierte Rechnung?



## Marie (4 April 2003)

Folgender Vorfall:

Ich bekomme heute eine angebliche zweite Mahnung über einen Betrag von 25,45 Euro mit einer angeblichen bereits erfolgten Zugangssperre von:

01019 Telefondienste Gmbh
Postfach 2120-24020 Kiel
Tel 0180 501 01 94
Fax 0180 501 01 92
Mail: [email protected]

Ein ganz hochoffizielles Schreiben, das keinerlei Verdacht erregen
könnte, mit Zahlschein dran, Geschäftsführer Bankverbindung und allem
wie üblich.

Blöd wie ich bin, obwohl ich bestenfalls monatlich 0,2 Euro bei
freenet auf der Rechnung habe, weder einen solchen Betrag auf
irgendeiner Rechnung noch eine erste Mahnung erhalten habe, rufe ich
diese kostenpflichtige 01805-er Nummer mindestens 5 mal an und häng
wieder ein, weil da ein Band läuft, dass man es später nochmal
versuchen soll, weil alle Leitungen besetzt seien.

Dann habe ich eine Mail an die oben angegebene Adresse geschickt, dass
sie mich zurückrufen sollen. Die Telekom angerufen, die hat alle
Rechnungen durchgesehen, dieser Betrag steht nirgendwo auf einer
Rechnung. Dann kam meine Mail zurück mit unter anderem folgendem
Wortlaut:

<Zitat>
The attached message had PERMANENT fatal delivery errors!

After one or more unsuccessful delivery attempts the attached message has been removed from the mail queue on this server.  The number and frequency of delivery attempts are determined by local configuration parameters.

YOUR MESSAGE WAS NOT DELIVERED TO ANY OF IT'S RECIPIENTS!

Failed address: [email protected]

--- Session Transcript ---

[...]

MAIL From: .... OK
 RCPT To:<[email protected]>
 550 E-Mail blocked, see http://spam.freenet.de
 QUIT
--- End Transcript ---
</Zitat>

Dann ist mir erst aufgefallen, dass das wahrscheinlich kein Versehen
ist, sondern eine neue Art Abzocke sein könnte. Allerdings weiss ich
keine Möglichkeit das herauszufinden. In jedem Fall hab ich mit fünf
Anrufen schon 5 mal bezahlt, weil ein AB drangeht und wenn das eine
Abzocke ist, dann haben wohl hunderte andere auch versucht dort
anzurufen, nach Erhalt einer solchen dubiosen zweiten Mahnung und die lassen dort ein Band laufen und verdienen sich dumm.

Die Verbraucherzentrale hat natürlich am Freitag Nachmittag geschlossen. Leider bin ich ebenfalls gleich weg und kann mich erst ab Montag wieder darum kümmern, aber ich weiss ohnehin nicht was ich jetzt noch tun könnte, falls es eine Abzocke ist, dazu beizutragen, dies zu überprüfen und diesen Anschluss sperren zu lassen, um denen das Handwerk zu legen?

Wie könnte man schnellstmöglichst herausfinden wem diese 01805er Nummer gehört, ob das eine Abzocke ist und wenn ja die auf der Stelle sperrren lassen, damit die nicht Unmengen an Leuten auf diese Art abzocken?


----------



## technofreak (4 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd wie ich bin, obwohl ich bestenfalls monatlich 0,2 Euro bei
> freenet auf der Rechnung habe, weder einen solchen Betrag auf
> irgendeiner Rechnung noch eine erste Mahnung erhalten habe, rufe ich
> diese kostenpflichtige 01805-er Nummer mindestens 5 mal an und häng
> ...



Ich will nicht Salz in deine Wunde streuen, aber warum um Himmels willen, ruftst du so eine Nummer und 
dann auch noch 5mal am Freitag an ? wenn du dir keines Versäumnisses bewußt bist , warum sollst du denn 
denen hinterhertelefonieren?
So auf die Schnelle wird das jetzt (am Wochenende) wahrscheinlich nicht rauszukriegen sein,
 wenigstens kosten 01805 Nummer kein Vermögen (24Cent/min? also pro Einwahl)
maximal sind das bisher circa  1 Euro  , noch kein Grund Panik, wir bleiben dran 
gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2003)

Kannst Du mir die Mahnung - am besten incl. Header - mal bitte an [email protected] weiterleiten?


----------



## Marie (4 April 2003)

*Mahnung kam per Post*

Hallo Heiko,

Du kennst ja meine E-Mail. Schick mir bitte mal Deine Faxnummer, dann faxe ich sie Dir.


----------



## Marie (4 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nicht Salz in deine Wunde streuen, aber warum um Himmels willen, ruftst du so eine Nummer und
> dann auch noch 5mal am Freitag an ? wenn du dir keines Versäumnisses bewußt bist , warum sollst du denn
> denen hinterhertelefonieren?
> So auf die Schnelle wird das jetzt (am Wochenende) wahrscheinlich nicht rauszukriegen sein,
> ...




Lol, is ja gut, hab ja gesagt, dass ich blöd bin, also zahl ich diesen Euro ja ohne murren. Darum geht es mir nicht. Es geht mir darum: Wo zum ersten haben die meine Anschrift her. Genauso haben die hunderte von anderen. Zum zweiten ärgere ich mich, dass sich solche Betrüger dumm und dämlich verdienen, weil es halt viele gibt - denk ich mal - die so blöd sind wie ich und gleich mal bei der Nummer anrufen und sich wegen dieser ungerechtfertigten Mahnung beschweren.


----------



## sascha (4 April 2003)

> Ein ganz hochoffizielles Schreiben, das keinerlei Verdacht erregen
> könnte, mit Zahlschein dran, Geschäftsführer Bankverbindung und allem
> wie üblich.



sofern du vorher keinerlei geschäftsbeziehung mit denen hattest, würde ich mir mal den § 263 StGB näher ansehen...


----------



## Marie (7 April 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> sofern du vorher keinerlei geschäftsbeziehung mit denen hattest, würde ich mir mal den § 263 StGB näher ansehen...



Hm, ich habe so etwa 0,2 Euro auf der Telefonrechnung monatlich von 01019 durch onlineeinwahl über freenet, wenn t-online mal ausfällt. Habe mit der Telekom telefoniert, da war nie ein solcher Betrag. Ausserdem müsste ich das ja wissen, wenn ich den gesperrt hätte.

Andererseits ist das ja witzlos, wenn ich die wegen Betrug anzeige, dann reden die sich raus es sei ein Versehen und ich hab die Auslagen. Wie kann ich denen denn Betrug nachweisen? Und wenn, dann ist es ja höchstens Betrugsversuch. Mir tut ja nur das alte Omachen leid, das den Betrag vielleicht sogar bezahlt. Mir ist ja weiter kein Schaden entstanden.


----------



## sascha (8 April 2003)

da hilft nur eins: fall öffentlich machen und fälle sammeln. bei der masche mit den 0137-nummern habe ich eins gelernt: die ermittler werden erst dann hellhörig - und haben etwas in der hand - wenn sie eine vielzahl von gleichgearteten fällen auf den tisch bekommen. erst dann ergibt sich ein echter anfangsverdacht.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Marie (16 Juni 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> da hilft nur eins: fall öffentlich machen und fälle sammeln.



Der Fall hat sich - halbwegs - geklärt. Hab an [email protected] ne Mail geschickt, nachdem die an [email protected] zurückgekommen ist, ich möchte bitte mal wissen wo ich die zugehörige Rechnung und erste Mahnung finden könne, ich hätte niemals was derartiges erhalten.  Die ging durch. Dann hörte ich wochenlang nix.

Plötzlich kam ne Mail vor circa zwei Wochen: es handele sich um einen Betrag vom Januar 2002 und den hätte ich nicht bezahlt und ich möchte Ihnen doch mal meine entsprechende Telekomrechnung und den Nachweis bringen, dass ich den Betrag von vor anderthalb Jahren beglichen hätte und ich möge Verständnis dafür haben blabla....

Denen hab ich dann zurückgemailt, dass ich für ein solches Vorgehen nicht das allergeringste Verständnis haben würde und niemals eine Rechnung in dieser Höhe von freenet erhalten und natürlich auch nicht deren Zahlung verweigert hätte. Und sie sollten mir mal einen Einzelnachweis zusenden. Seither hab ich nix mehr gehört.


----------

